
Multicore prerequisite patches appearing in released OCaml compilers now - mseri
https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/multicore-prerequisite-patches-appearing-in-released-ocaml-compilers-now/4408
======
mseri
Given the amount of debate around multicore in one of the latest OCaml
releases, and the questions on its realisability, I think it's good to point
out that the work is slowly but steadily moving into the main compiler.

